# Ang Safaa Panna Page?



## ActsOfGod (May 6, 2014)

When I'm talking with people regarding SGGS, some people will use the word "Ang" to refer to a particular page.  Others will use "Safaa" (which I'm guessing is an Urdu word?).  I've also seen the word "Panna" to reference the page number, and of course the good old English word "page".

Just curious about what's the most appropriate (and respectful) way to refer to page numbers from SGGS?  Of course everyone will have a different opinion and it seems there is no consensus on this issue?

Does anyone have any verifiable information on how the Guru's referenced page numbers in the SGGS?

AoG


----------



## Sherdil (May 6, 2014)

I'm not sure about safaa, but I know that panna means leaf and ang means limb. I guess they can all be synonymously used to refer to the page number. 0


----------



## Ishna (May 6, 2014)

I never new 'panna' meant 'leaf'.  I like that.  I'm switching to 'panna'. Thanks Sherdil Ji!

AOG: I've always used 'ang' simply because it was the word everyone else was using at the time.


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (May 6, 2014)

semantics...nothing less..nothing more....
What will we call the.."PAPER"..kagaz..or SKIN...since a LIMB should have skin covering...
what will we call the INK.....lahoo..since a limb got to have red blood...

we Sikhs have been led down the garden path away from FOLLOWING THE SHABAD..which never gets "BIRDH"..doesnt need "cremation"..never gets torn..damaged..doesnt need to float in a flood  ( aka Los Angeles flood and floating plaki with sggs on it deemed miraculous) and isnt burnt in a fire...earthquake..tsunami whatever..

The SHABAD that has to be INFUSED into our DAILY LIVES to IMPROVE what we practise daily..be SACHAIREY..truthful Living persons...not be Kartoot passu ki manas Jaat types...that INDESTRUCTIBLE ETERNAL SHABAD is being downgraded to pages..imbs..etc etc..as IF calling it  a Page/Pannah saffah  is somehow not respectful enough..as limb..aang..etc..

Get out of this..and pay attention to the SHABAD !!!
Regards to all..


----------



## Hardip Singh (May 7, 2014)

Gyani Jarnail Singh said:


> semantics...nothing less..nothing more....
> What will we call the.."PAPER"..kagaz..or SKIN...since a LIMB should have skin covering...
> what will we call the INK.....lahoo..since a limb got to have red blood...
> 
> ...



I fully agree with your views.


----------



## Chaan Pardesi (Feb 29, 2016)

Indeed Giani ji, very well said....we have been led so well by nirmala. udasi and otehr groups, that we have have been well ingrained into such mode of thought, no different from the brahman!

We are in 21st century, we are still relying upon half truths, of janam sakhis, then we quarell ove rthe different ones! One even told they reveal Guru Nanaks messages!!

Considering , all were written in the  18th century, I wonder often how they all got right for 290 years simply based upon oral tradition!!!

However they cannot it right that babas are not greater than Guru Granth sahib, and no other is equal to Guru Grnath sahib! amazing!


----------

